# hey hastatus look at this please



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

give me your best guess on how big of a fish this is plz..........


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's one awesome Ternetzi, no matter the size.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

poor Ternetzi


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

Anybody hungry


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very beautiful quite mesmorizing I would want to hold that and get my pic taken with it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd say just under 11" TL
Just a guess.








Nice fish.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, that is a beautiful fish no matter what size it is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on May 21 2003, 12:47 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'd say just under 11" TL
> Just a guess.
> Nice fish.


 Closer to 10" but not over 11" TL. The hat bill averages about 6" wide (side to side). So go from there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had come up with 10.5"


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

i must own a fish of that size.......and oh yes i will and thanks hastatus


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

She looks slightly apprehensive of her catch.









(I hope she didn't lip it!







)


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

that thing is amazing.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

notice the 2 hooks in its mouth?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great Natt, great pic!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I wonder if she knows how much some members would pay for that thing.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

That guy looks awesome.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> goldfish chunks in teeth Posted on May 21 2003, 05:11 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I wonder if she knows how much some members would pay for that thing.


 Hmm, from the looks of her expression, looks like she is telling you, _You guys are idiots to pay for them, come here and get them out of the water for the price of a fishing license. This one is going in the trash cause I'm not eating it._


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Her comments


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

"and your paying how much for this thing live" are you saying it's dead Frank?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, I could see that I guess, itd be like a european telling american fishermen "I GIVE $600 FOR GROWN RAINBOW TROUT SPECIMENS"

damn South Americans reaping grotesque profits from our hard-earned money... and theres nothing we can do about it! other than move 5000 miles south.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Honda99_300ex Posted on May 21 2003, 08:19 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "and your paying how much for this thing live" are you saying it's dead Frank?


 Look behind the eyes, you can see a nice dent where someone whacked it. Doubt she would be holding it thus if it were alive.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

she's actually thinking 
'the things i do to get my pic on piranha-fury.com its already had 2 of my fingers and my thumb i can barely hold it now'


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the reason the fish looks big is cause the ladys a midget..







...very nice dead tern


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

wow, thats messed up, i woulda took it


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Ok, guys, since you enjoyed that picture so much, here are a couple more of the real thing....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Dam george just when i thought i was all set you go and prove me WRONG!
Those are some big ass mofo's you have there. Now i want one. Maybe when i visit your place next year.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Raptor Posted on May 22 2003, 01:12 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dam george just when i thought i was all set you go and prove me WRONG!
> Those are some big ass mofo's you have there. Now i want one. Maybe when i visit your place next year.










Look at the filter in the back. Camera angle is everything.









Nice shots. I keep waiting to see an amputed finger.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Raptor Posted on May 22 2003, 01:12 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Dam george just when i thought i was all set you go and prove me WRONG!
> > Those are some big ass mofo's you have there. Now i want one. Maybe when i visit your place next year.
> ...


 what filter, that is floating driftwood in this pic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on May 22 2003, 03:39 PM ......what filter, that is floating driftwood in this pic


 Well Nate, it looks like you finally got one right and my quick glance gave it to you. Still doesn't prove/disprove this remark: _Those are some big ass mofo's you have there._ Perhaps George can tell us their sizes, its always better to know than speculate.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes i did speculate on size going on development of the girth of jaw and back.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont wanna speculate I just wanna buy one!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

overbite said:


> she's actually thinking
> 'the things i do to get my pic on piranha-fury.com its already had 2 of my fingers and my thumb i can barely hold it now'










LOL


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Man you guys always bickering about true sizes, and how your caribes are 10 1/2 inches instead of a measley 10 1/4 inches, I've got these weenie little red bellies that are barely cracking 3 inches and I'm like "Holy smokes, they get bigger than this???" It seems like their growth just stands still!!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

was bout to say, to save everyone fights and all, george if u release a size do so with a pic with a tape measure so the whole site does no go into an intertribal war thing and whatnot, good eye nate for identifing that driftwood


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I actually spoke to George before about the floating driftwood a year or so ago


----------

